# Orion HCCA 250R



## MikeS72 (Jan 3, 2022)

I was wondering if anyone knows about what year these two Orion HCCA amps were put into production? I had an Orion HCCA competition car back in the early 90s. Came across these gems a few days ago. Thank you in advance.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

The 225 at the top is from the late 80's and is the 1st generation of HCCA amps. That 225 put Orion on the map. .5 ohm stable in stereo/1 ohm mono/bridged. But BEWARE, they did NOT like voltages below 12 or so. Very inefficient but, all amps were back then. 
The 250r is from the late 90's, probably '99 or so. Most say "Made In USA" on the end but, the internal board may say "Korea". Not a big deal to most but, kinda confusing. They are outstanding amps but, are NOT stable below 1 ohm stereo/2 ohm mono so, don't try it. The "r" series is my favorite of all the HCCA amps.


----------



## Derrick929 (11 mo ago)

MikeS72 said:


> View attachment 320880
> 
> View attachment 320879
> I was wondering if anyone knows about what year these two Orion HCCA amps were put into production? I had an Orion HCCA competition car back in the early 90s. Came across these gems a few days ago. Thank you in advance.


These really bring back some memories, thx for sharing. Had one of the 225’s and a pair of kicker subs that were extremely loud in a Ford Probe. That was when everyone just wanted to see who had the most bass.


----------

